

Look like your boss - swombat
http://www.inter-sections.net/2008/01/16/look-like-your-boss/

======
aswanson
God forbid I ever come to the point in life where I actually do this.

~~~
swombat
What, you mean the point where you get promoted? ;-)

~~~
aswanson
Yes.

------
jbert
I've also heard that the viewpoint that successful consultants don't "look
like" permies. Doing otherwise might increase the perception that their work
is something which could instead be done by a permanent employee.

No axe to grind, worked both sides of that fence. Not sure if I think there is
much truth to it. I do know some odd-looking consultants though :-)

------
baha_man
"Sometimes their shoes are even cheap and beat-up, even though it's a mortal
sin in England". It is?

~~~
swombat
Hell yeah. Over here (in England), people will make a pretty quick negative
judgment about you if your shoes look wrong, in the typical office
environment. A lot of people (none of them managers) walk around wearing shoes
that look like they've been wearing them since A-levels (pre-university
school). You can't get away with that in this country.

~~~
sspencer
I felt vaguely ridiculous as an American traveling in London for this exact
reason. I have decent shoes that I wear all over the place: they are made of
leather, they are (I guess?) relatively stylish. But in England I felt like I
was a homeless person wandering around with cardboard boxes on my feet. It's
always interesting transitioning from a country where no one cares what you
look like to nearly any place in Europe, where Appearance Matters(tm)!

On the whole I like the European model a little less since I always feel a
little outclassed, even just going to a market or something. But Europeans
traveling in America are probably in a constant state of disgust at the
disheveled state of most of us...

~~~
pchristensen
"...I was a homeless person wandering around with cardboard boxes on my feet."

Gets my +10 vote of the day for hilarious mental image!

------
howto
This is interesting...

